# GTI International 2011



## JenJen

GTi International 2011 at Bruntingthorpe - Saturday 25th and Sunday 26th June 2011
The UK's greatest gathering of Volkswagen Group car enthusiasts Quarter-mile Sprint, Show 'n' Shine, Trade stands, club displays, on-site camping and much much more...

Anyone heading along? I'm thinking about it if i can persuade someone to come along with me...!

ROADTRIPPING :car::driver:


----------



## Avanti

abz001 said:


> GTi International 2011 at Bruntingthorpe - Saturday 25th and Sunday 26th June 2011
> The UK's greatest gathering of Volkswagen Group car enthusiasts Quarter-mile Sprint, Show 'n' Shine, Trade stands, club displays, on-site camping and much much more...
> *
> Anyone heading along? I'm thinking about it if i can persuade someone to come along with me...!
> *
> ROADTRIPPING :car::driver:


Surely that should not pose a problem


----------



## dan1985

Im going down, staying at hotel the night before, only £29 per night


----------



## JenJen

haha i didnt mean it like that... hoping i can twist the main drivers arm :wave: 

So wanted to see who is heading along and what hotels everyone is looking at as im looking to get something booked before it all dries up!


----------



## dan1985

This is the one me and wife are staying in http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/LEISWE/leicester-braunstone-south?cmp=GLBC


----------



## JenJen

dan1985 said:


> This is the one me and wife are staying in http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/LEISWE/leicester-braunstone-south?cmp=GLBC


thats a better price we usually stay at newbold but thats coming in a £90 for the two nights...! Are you on a stand?


----------



## dan1985

Yeah will be on the Durham Dubs stand, Are you?


----------



## JenJen

dan1985 said:


> Yeah will be on the Durham Dubs stand, Are you?


None of the scottish clubs are going along so hoping to be on a stand but not sure which one yet... would have been MK5GTI stand but i will have my A4 by then so I may have no home but ill defo be along, been the last two years and its ace fun!


----------



## Razzzle

dan1985 said:


> This is the one me and wife are staying in http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/LEISWE/leicester-braunstone-south?cmp=GLBC


Decent PI that one, stayed there a few times when down that way with work.

Daz.


----------



## Mark

Any traders off here going to inters.


----------



## JenJen

Dodo juice are usually there.


----------



## Mark

That all


----------



## *MAGIC*

I will be there for the 5th year running.

Robbie


----------



## Mark

Robbie will you have a stall there.


----------



## Sciroccostyle

I'll be there with some others from Scirocconet.co.uk:wave:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Mark said:


> Robbie will you have a stall there.


No mate not for GTI I will just be walking around and sprinting down the strip :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC

Glad to see so many people coming to Inters. Just a quick note to let you know that the Show n Shine classes are filling up really fast, so please get your cars in quickly if you want to come along. Lots of modified classes and the Concours class for original/standard cars (which I'll be judging, all modified classes are self judged).

See you there

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC*

Not long now....


----------



## gadgetboy38

i'll be there on the Vagowners stand


----------



## JenJen

I'll be there, might be walking like John Wayne thou as I'm coming direct from Bootcamp on the sat morning...! So not sure if I'll be on a stand but I will be going to see shark performance and then prob park up in the car park area, as I'll want to head away early on both days most like.


----------



## sparky 66

we'll be going down on sat (for the 3rd year running) cracking day out !! golf in avatar not ready for show though  so will be traveling down in the bora hope to see some of you guys on stands down there :thumb:


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

I'll be there with the euro werks crew, we'll be camping.

Look out for a royal blue mk2 on matt black ronal turbos. If you spot me say hi.


----------



## JenJen

Just a word to you all im blind as a bat so if you do spot me and say hi and i ignore you its probably cause i dont have a clue who you are (not in rude way thou) meeting up with some scot lads and girls on the sat night so prob have banter at the hotel - defo not camping after a week of hell at bootcamp!


----------



## Leemack

I'll be there :thumb:

Who's buying me a drink then?


----------



## sparky 66

will defo look out for all the guys and galls on the thread just hope the weathers gonna be good !! nice to meet up with like minded folk :thumb:


----------



## JenJen

Judging from the past two years it should be ace weather


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

Should we all stick a picture up?


Or wear a white carnation?


----------



## JenJen

Qüiksilver said:


> Should we all stick a picture?
> 
> Or wear a white carnation?


hahaha i think all DW goers should wear a straw hat thats pink  no way i would miss yas then!


----------



## Idlewillkill

I'll be there, maybe on a club stand in the Golf


----------



## RedCloudMC

Not long to go. Entries still coming in for SnS and Concours so looks like it will be another busy one. 

By the way Show n Shine/Concours is now also open to Porsche and T4/T5 owners....more the merrier!

See you there

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Leemack

Should be a good couple of days :thumb:


----------



## 204driver

I'll be there!:thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864

Hopefully I will be there on the Sunday.


----------



## JenJen

Shame we can't have a detailing world stand!


----------



## Adam84

I'll be there, will be on SeatCupra.Net stand and also camping over


----------



## JenJen

Im actually now considering camping


----------



## *MAGIC*

abz001 said:


> Im actually now considering camping


I am sure you will have alot of people offering to share there tent after seeing a pic you posted not so long ago  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## JenJen

Well im in a bit of a "situation" been offered VIP Glasto tickets with back stage access but it falls on GTI weekend...

Now im stuck but looking at the timings on the bands I want to see then I wont get to see the ones I wanna so not sure what im going to do now!!


----------



## *MAGIC*

abz001 said:


> Well im in a bit of a "situation" been offered VIP Glasto tickets with back stage access but it falls on GTI weekend...
> 
> Now im stuck but looking at the timings on the bands I want to see then I wont get to see the ones I wanna so not sure what im going to do now!!


GTI :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC

GTI! 

It's almost last call time guys for the Show n Shine and Concours (sounds posh but this is just the one for standard cars).

Please get your entries in ASAP and grab any Porsche, Mk6 Golf or New Scirocco owners you know and get them down there....entries in those classes need a bit of a boost.

I'll be judging the Concours but the rest is self judging. Hope to see you there guys.

Even if you just come along but don't enter the SnS...please come and say hi! I might look like Grant Mitchell on a bad day but I don't bite :thumb:

Cheers
Mark


----------



## JenJen

Dont think the car will be ready for SnS so I think ill spend the money getting it ready for ED38

Think ill defo be along thou, any chance of swinging VIP parking for me Mr RedCloudMC?


----------



## RedCloudMC

Oooohhh the power!  Now if I was single.....

JOKE!!!

I'm afraid I'm not that influential. I wish I was. Your best bet will just be to get there early I'm afraid....sorry! I only look after my little bit of GTI...so have no power over parking.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## JenJen

hehe no harm in asking, we were in VIP parking the first time we went so ill make some calls and try swing it, going to have a bit of gear in the car so wanna make sure its in a safe place


----------



## Sciroccostyle

abz001 said:


> Im actually now considering camping


Well there is a good turn out expected from us lot over at Scirocconet and loads of us camping:thumb:


----------



## fnmrst

yeah im heading to this show cant wait either only going on sunday tho


----------



## Sciroccostyle

Could be cool to arange a small meet at a certain time and place/stand?


----------



## JenJen

Any thoughts on a meeting etc maybe get another "meet thread" in place


----------



## sparky 66

going down on sat just for the day good thinking (for a meet stand/place) name your spot and aprox time and we'll be there :thumb:


----------



## JenJen

So wanting to find out who is camping this year as im thinking I fancy sampling camp life for a change!


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

Me and focus_neil are camping with a few others. Its a proper good laugh at gti. Its only tuesday and i'm getting giddy about the show already.


----------



## Auto Finesse

We will be there in the traders area, any DWers come and say hi to us if your about and want to have a play with the new range :thumb:


----------



## 4937Liam

I should almost certainly be there in my Leon - two days after my eye operation too - Thats commitment!

Liam.


----------



## Sciroccostyle

abz001 said:


> So wanting to find out who is camping this year as im thinking I fancy sampling camp life for a change!


I'll be camping with quite a few others from the Scirocconet forum so your more than welcome to visit us for a beer:thumb:

Deffo should arange a meeting point and a time and at least one person should wear a silly hat or something:lol:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Vans loaded up and ready rumble, hopefully see some of you there


----------



## sparky 66

we'r ready to rock'nroll tommorrow hopefully see some of you guys/gals there ! :thumb:


----------



## JenJen

Are we arranging a meeting point/time? I'll be there late tomorrow & Sunday x


----------



## sparky 66

how about meeting at auto finesse ? what time you call late sat abz001?


----------



## JenJen

Tbh I prob won't get to show ground till Sunday I'll prob head to hotel on sat as I'll arrive late


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I might come on Sunday now


----------



## sparky 66

ok as post #55 see you guys/gals there on stands etc etc :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Im hoping to be there now on the sunday , have been prepping something for the show last 2 days and tomorrow and may be going with him.
James ill give you a text if i make it and will squirt everything you have and have a sniff and wipe


----------



## RedCloudMC

Thanks to everyone who came along over the weekend. We had a great show -especially on Sunday (blessed by the weather too).

I'm now sunburnt and still tired but all is good!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC

Guys - could I ask a favour please?

Anyone who went to GTI International....could you please let me know your thoughts on the show either here or via PM? We're planning it again already for next year so all feedback is invaluable to us right now.

With my Show n Shine hat on any comments on this particular aspect of the show would also be very welcome.

Next year is the 25th Anniversary so we want to make it the best ever!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Here's my thought, drop the damn price!

I camped last year, but didn't even consider it this year! Price was a joke TBH! And the only difference I saw was a half pipe for a few BMX "dudes" and a handling course (which I assume the cost should be covered for by those driving round it!)


----------



## RedCloudMC

Thanks. Out of interest...what are you comparing the prices to please?

The prices for this year were £20 per day on the gate or £14.95 if bought in advance. Weekend tickets in advance were £29. Compare this to other VW shows such as GTI Spring Festival etc and they are very similar....cheaper in some cases. There was an increase over last year due to increased costs and increased VAT but it's still on a par with many of the other shows - even those much smaller than GTI.

But comment taken and will feed it back. Thanks.


----------



## JenJen

RedCloudMC said:


> Thanks. Out of interest...what are you comparing the prices to please?
> 
> The prices for this year were £20 per day on the gate or £14.95 if bought in advance. Weekend tickets in advance were £29. Compare this to other VW shows such as GTI Spring Festival etc and they are very similar....cheaper in some cases. There was an increase over last year due to increased costs and increased VAT but it's still on a par with many of the other shows - even those much smaller than GTI.
> 
> But comment taken and will feed it back. Thanks.


Think he means camping prices, many.


----------



## RedCloudMC

abz001 said:


> Think he means camping prices, many.


Ah OK...helps if I read it properly..apologies.

Yes, will feed this back. I know there were major cost rises across the event but cannot comment on camping as had nothing to do with it. Will defo feed this back. Thanks guys.


----------

